# Affinis red metallic look for a couple



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have one that was sold to me months ago it is growing well but is green as can bee. Is in high light and is loaded with root tabs. Ei dosing so I have no clue why it won't turn red other than the person I got it from sold me something else


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

My Affinis Metallic red has also recently become more green than red. I suspect the substrate to be the culprit; it began to turn green when I repotted it.

To really identify it, you are going to have to wait for a spathe.


----------

